# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Hcg iu mg ???

## JuiceBox12

My hCG comes in 10000iu bottle but I have no clue how many mg's that is. The pharmacist said that usually it is a 5 mg injection. Just a little confused thought someone might be able to clear this up for me.

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm gonna follow this with u juice as i will be starting hcg within a month or two myself and was going to see if i could just start drawing it in my test injections and go IM with it and shoot twice a week with both test and the hcg...u would think i would know already but just havent looked at the how to's of hcg that closely...

i know that most shoot SQ with it with insulin needles maybe those needles are all measured in iu's

----------


## JuiceBox12

My Rx comes in today and I would like to get one shot in before my next shot of Cyp. I have read that you should do it a couple of days before your test inj... I believe that is how I am going to do it during week two. Maybe by the time I have my next blood work done I will have this all down a little better. I have been keeping a journal which I think will help in the long run.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

> i'm gonna follow this with u juice as i will be starting hcg within a month or two myself and was going to see if i could just start drawing it in my test injections and go IM with it and shoot twice a week with both test and the hcg...u would think i would know already but just havent looked at the how to's of hcg that closely...
> 
> i know that most shoot SQ with it with insulin needles maybe those needles are all measured in iu's


Ditto... Keep us posted Juice.

Thanks!

----------


## JuiceBox12

Will do!

----------


## dosXX

the most recommended dosage is 250iu - 500iu (note NOT mg) 2-3x per week.

Now if you want to make it into to a mg this will require some math.

So, if you have 10000ius and you mix it in 10ml of solution then you will have 1000ius/ml.

10000ius in 20ml solution then you will have 500ius/ml.

Basically, it all comes down to how much solution you want to mix with your HCG

----------


## JuiceBox12

I think I am going to have to see this stuff before I will understand.

----------


## Vettester

The dosage is based on international units (IU). Don't get fixated on mg's, you won't be working with that unit of measurement when it comes to HCG . 

The bottle you are receiving has 10,000iu's of HCG in it. The amount you inject (ML's) will depend on how you reconstitute the HCG. This is the process where you add the bacteriostatic water to the HCG. If you added 10ml of bac water you would have 10ml = 10,000iu. So a 1ml syringe would contain 1,000iu, or by drawing .250ml (1/4ml) it would = 250iu, etc. 

The problem is that 10ml's is a lot of water, so it would be easier to add let's say 5ml's to the mix. Therefore by doing so you would have 500iu if you were to draw .250ml on your insulin syringe. Make sense?

----------


## forrest_and_trees

Is there a way to make up small batches on say a weekly basis or do you pretty much have to make a month's worth and refrigerate it? I guess what I'm really asking is, are there any kind of small containers that can be used/reused so you don't have to do the full 10ml vial of Bacteriostatic water? [or 30ml in the case of what Wallgreens sells.]

----------


## Alloy

> Is there a way to make up small batches on say a weekly basis or do you pretty much have to make a month's worth and refrigerate it? I guess what I'm really asking is, are there any kind of small containers that can be used/reused so you don't have to do the full 10ml vial of Bacteriostatic water? [or 30ml in the case of what Wallgreens sells.]



Just did a 250iu shot last night and this is the way I did it. My HCG came in an vacuum sealed vial. It has 11000 IU (international units) of HCG in it. Most sterile water is sold in 30ml vials. So what I did was take a 3ml syringe and after cleaning the tops of the vials with alcohol, injected 3ml of air into the water. Then I withdrew 3ml of water out of the vial and transferred it into the HCG. Being that my vial was vacuum sealed, the vacuum pulled the water out of the syringe without any issues. Repeated this process until 11ml of water had been transferred. Now you gently roll the HCG in your hand until its dissolved. At this point place your HCG into your fridge and out of light. 

With all things being numerical equal, if I pull 1cc that will equate to 1000 IUs of HCG. Since I'm only starting on 250iu, I only removed .25cc for a total of 250IU. 

If it makes it easier, youtube has some very good tutorials on how to do this. Once mixed, it MUST be kept cool and out of light. It will remain potent for 30-60 days.

----------


## Alloy

> i'm gonna follow this with u juice as i will be starting hcg within a month or two myself and was going to see if i could just start drawing it in my test injections and go IM with it and shoot twice a week with both test and the hcg...u would think i would know already but just havent looked at the how to's of hcg that closely...
> 
> i know that most shoot SQ with it with insulin needles maybe those needles are all measured in iu's


You're correct, a 29G 1/2 1cc syringe is all that you need. Its a sub-q injection and can be done on most places with little discomfort. Some ppl like diabetics inject into the skin on the abs, but I'm really not a fan of that. Another popular area is the deltoid area. A nurse I worked with said its an ez site to inject. With me, I just used the glute.....very ez to do!

----------


## forrest_and_trees

So I take it the HCG comes in it's own vial with enough room to add 11ml of water and that's what you keep in the fridge? [the vial the HCG came in?]

----------


## Vettester

> Is there a way to make up small batches on say a weekly basis or do you pretty much have to make a month's worth and refrigerate it? I guess what I'm really asking is, are there any kind of small containers that can be used/reused so you don't have to do the full 10ml vial of Bacteriostatic water? [or 30ml in the case of what Wallgreens sells.]


The only way to make small batches is to buy a vial with less HCG . In my case, I purchase 5,000iu vials. I take 300iu x 2/wk. So doing the math, I have about 8 weeks worth of HCG. This is pretty close to the 60 day shelf life with little product being wasted.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

Just watched a couple videos, that helped explain a lot.

----------


## Alloy

> So I take it the HCG comes in it's own vial with enough room to add 11ml of water and that's what you keep in the fridge? [the vial the HCG came in?]


Yes, HCG comes in its own vial. Some of the more expensive brand names like Pregnyl typically comes in 5000 IU amps and are one shot deals. My HCG held 11ml without any issues.

----------


## Epic Ed

I'm new to this part of the game, too. Just got mine in early this week and it's the premixed HUCOG variety. 5000iu's in a 1mL solution. Do the math on that -- it's damn near impossible to pull out anything less than 1000iu's if you try to use a regular 3cc syringe. That's why you need the insulin pins. They are smaller and dosed in IU's instead of cc's. So, if I draw 10 iu's of my 5000iu/1mL solution, that's going to draw 1/10th of my total 5000iu's (100 iu's/1mL). So 10 iu's is going to equal a 500 iu dose. 

Pretty sure that's right. Someone check my calculations.

----------


## JimInAK

> I'm new to this part of the game, too. Just got mine in early this week and it's the premixed HUCOG variety. 5000iu's in a 1mL solution. Do the math on that -- it's damn near impossible to pull out anything less than 1000iu's if you try to use a regular 3cc syringe. That's why you need the insulin pins. They are smaller and dosed in IU's instead of cc's. So, if I draw 10 iu's of my 5000iu/1mL solution, that's going to draw 1/10th of my total 5000iu's (100 iu's/1mL). So 10 iu's is going to equal a 500 iu dose. 
> 
> Pretty sure that's right. Someone check my calculations.


Your math is correct. 

1ml = 100 iu (insulin pin). So if you have 1 ml of solution containing 5000 iu of HCG , then each iu of solution in an insulin pin will equal 50 iu of HCG.

So 10 iu will contain your 500 iu HCG dose.

----------


## JuiceBox12

Let's see if I got this right. I put in 10 mg of the solution of 10000. Drew 1/2 mg so I got 500 iu dose. It was kinda a pain since I only had 3 mg syringes. I will know next month to get a larger syringe for the prep and some insulin syringes for the pin. Thanks for the help everybody.

----------


## JuiceBox12

The 25g 1 inch needle in the thigh didn't hurt at all though.

----------


## subnet

> Let's see if I got this right. I put in 10 mg of the solution of 10000. Drew 1/2 mg so I got 500 iu dose. It was kinda a pain since I only had 3 mg syringes. I will know next month to get a larger syringe for the prep and some insulin syringes for the pin. Thanks for the help everybody.


sort of juice - it's not mg but ml though (mg is weight, ml is volume) just to keep everything correct here..

I just started HCG a few weeks back and I went with 5000iu's so I mixed it with 5ml to make the same strength medicine as what you have. I decided to go with insulin pins though and pre-loaded 16 (IIRC) with 300iu's each. As Alloy said, the insulin pins are 1/2" long x 29g and take 1cc (or 1ml) of liquid. Makes measuring out 300iu's or .3ml easy. Took a while to load them all but when it comes to injection, it literally takes 1 minute between walking to the fridge to grab the pin, swab, then stick in the abdomen SubQ.

One thing that I did notice for the first week is that I felt like sh!t like I had a stomach flu. Came a day or two after my first inject and lasted about a week so I don't think it was the flu. Seems to be better now. Reading up on the net finds some people have similar reactions (apparently HCG is what rises massively when a female gets pregnant, and it's this rise in HCG that causes morning sickness).

----------


## JuiceBox12

I don't feel like I have a stomach flu but I do feel like crap. Like a really bad cold with no fever.

----------


## ericzacha

I use insulin syringes and 30g needle. I just inject in the deltoid, usually IM cause it's easier to just jam it in.

----------


## dosXX

> I'm new to this part of the game, too. Just got mine in early this week and it's the *premixed* HUCOG variety.


When you say "premixed" do you mean reconstituted HCG ? 

I wouldn't buy those. It's better to get it in lypholize form it's more stable that way. And also it's hard to say when your product was reconstituted there is just no way of knowing that.

----------


## mazguy

My doctor just gave me a prescription for Pregnyl, which he called into a local RiteAid. After three days, they called me back saying that they are unable to obtain this medicine. What gives? Is there another name for HCG ?

----------


## zaggahamma

> My doctor just gave me a prescription for Pregnyl, which he called into a local RiteAid. After three days, they called me back saying that they are unable to obtain this medicine. What gives? Is there another name for HCG?


sounds like a piece of shiat pharmacy...pregnyl is name brand from wut i saw

----------


## dosXX

> My doctor just gave me a prescription for Pregnyl, which he called into a local RiteAid. After three days, they called me back saying that they are unable to obtain this medicine. What gives? Is there another name for HCG?


just go to another pharmacy then. you have a rx right?

----------


## ds53

Pregnyl is the original HCG , sounds like you pharmacy is a little behind the times.

----------


## flatscat

guys, i don't know how you all feel about injecting 1cc into the sub q area around the navel - but thats a lot of fluid a quarter to a half inch in. It may also cause some bruising sometimes. I always try to reconstitute my hcg with my dose not being more than .5cc. You have all the math above you need to figure it out. just my two cents - hope it helps

also remember that sub q is not the space between the skin and muscle - but actually into a fatty area - that is why very lean folks sometimes have a problem finding a spot to inject.

----------


## mazguy

> just go to another pharmacy then. you have a rx right?


Yes I have a script but after calling several other pharmacies, it is the same reply--they cannot get any because it is a limited production drug and is back-ordered. Any suggestions?

----------


## JuiceBox12

See if they can fill Novarel. Thats what my pharmacy ended up doing.

----------


## dosXX

> Yes I have a script but after calling several other pharmacies, it is the same reply--they cannot get any because it is a limited production drug and is back-ordered. Any suggestions?


Do you know if any of the pharmacy you've contacted have a different brand of HCG ? It doesn't have to be the exact brand as long as it's HCG.

----------


## APIs

> See if they can fill Novarel. Thats what my pharmacy ended up doing.


X 2. Thats what I get. Usually $160 per 25,000 iu bottle. My insurance wont cover this though...

----------

